# My close encounter with a king brown and eastern brown snake at the same time.



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Guys

This story happened to me a few weeks ago and I just remembered it.

Well... I was working at my Dads hardware and produce store at Dayboro and I was the forklift moving crates of feed when I heard a rustling and i looked up and saw a 7 and half foot Eastern Brown snake staring right at me with the blackest eyes i have ever seen in my life. So I went to get Dad to show him the snake and I was like its there can u see it and he was like "yer i can it looks like its stuck in that netting" I was like nar thats not it but yer i can see that snake also but the other one i saw earlier is there and dad was yer i can now and he ran of (pussy) and rang the snake man. The snake man came and went in and he said that is the best eastern brown he is ever seen but he has never seen 3 snakes in the same spot. There was 2 eastern browns and a king brown, there was 1 eastern dead in netting and the king was caught and nearly dead. He decided to take the eastern brown away but first he had to catch it. Me and him decided to get him in some piping and capp off the end we got him in and put a bag on the end that was not capped he asked me to shake it with the snake in it so i did and while shaking the snake down he dropped into the bag and the snake man started to tie the bag BUT the snake found a hole at the top and climbed out of it and shoot out of the bag and was 30 cm awway from my legs could have easly gotten bitten. I shat my pants hardcore dont think many people get that close without getting bitten. 

Well thats the story.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2010)

G'day Craig,

Fantastic story  That sounds like one mega Eastern Brown! You should let Queensland Museum know about the King Brown Snake, as that's a range extension of around 200km as the crow flies.

Cheers


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

sorry guys it was three massive eastern browns just asked dad. but yer.


----------



## 152Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen! Sorry but the hole story seams abit far fetched, I don't like knocking people but this is a bit out there. The main reason for me saying this is that it happened a few weeks ago and you have only just "REMEMBERED" if this happened to me i would never forget it and i would have had my phone or camera out staight away.

Thanks for sharing but.


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

152Boy said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! Sorry but the hole story seams abit far fetched, I don't like knocking people but this is a bit out there. The main reason for me saying this is that it happened a few weeks ago and you have only just "REMEMBERED" if this happened to me i would never forget it and i would have had my phone or camera out staight away.
> 
> Thanks for sharing but.




Well i was in febarury the 10. And how could i get a phoen out while shaking the pipe with the snake in mate.

I dont care if u dont think it is real because i happened to me and i know that and the neighbours of our business know also as the snake ran into there backyard.


----------



## dangles (Jun 3, 2010)

thats not a few weeks thats a few months ago, as for the pics what were u doing whilst waiting for the snake catcher?


----------



## itbites (Jun 3, 2010)

wow what an idiot you are


----------



## Sterlo (Jun 3, 2010)

itbites said:


> wow what an idiot you are


 
a bit mean ahaha


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

itbites said:


> wow what an idiot you are


 
why am i an idiot?


----------



## Paulie (Jun 3, 2010)

great story.. i believe you mate.


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

Paulie said:


> great story.. i believe you mate.


 
Thanks mate it was quite an event and will never lend a hand to snake catcher again ahahha


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

dangles said:


> thats not a few weeks thats a few months ago, as for the pics what were u doing whilst waiting for the snake catcher?



WEll the snake catcher lived 5 minutes away and i only had my ****ting phone camera.


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 3, 2010)

Craigis11 said:


> WEll the snake catcher lived 5 minutes away and i only had my ****ting phone camera.


 
your phone camera ****s! wow thats pretty impressive....... lol na just kidding. but yeah i would have probably done what ur phone did and **** my pants  pretty scary, but good on ya for calling the pros in to take care of it


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

sweetangel said:


> your phone camera ****s! wow thats pretty impressive....... lol na just kidding. but yeah i would have probably done what ur phone did and **** my pants  pretty scary, but good on ya for calling the pros in to take care of it



I wont say pro he came in a moped motorbike and had a home made pipe catcher with rope.


----------



## Travisty (Jun 3, 2010)

How can you just remember it? It's also gone from a few weeks to a few months, get your story straight.


----------



## garthy (Jun 3, 2010)

Whateva it is I want some!!!! yer I shaw do. The story is great and most likely true, but the writin down just added sumfin extra, n I thinkin yer...I mean... nah and he was like yer!

Thanks buddy for making me smile.


----------



## baxtor (Jun 3, 2010)

Paulie said:


> great story.. i believe you mate.



Hey listen paulie, I've got this bridge mate that you can have real cheap:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wally (Jun 3, 2010)

garthy said:


> Whateva it is I want some!!!! yer I shaw do. The story is great and most likely true, but the writin down just added sumfin extra, n I thinkin yer...I mean... nah and he was like yer!
> 
> Thanks buddy for making me smile.


 
Post of the day. And now I'm smiling.


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

Screw u all!!!!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 3, 2010)

Dont worry about it Craig... members here will take any opening to give people a good ribbing. Come on guys, you dont want him to get the impression that this is a hobby full of a**holes


----------



## PhilK (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh how I love this site sometimes..


----------



## dpeica (Jun 3, 2010)

ok


----------



## garthy (Jun 3, 2010)

Craigis11 said:


> Screw u all!!!!


 
settle down mate, I wasn't having a go at you. re-read my post. Youth of today just talk a little different to us slightly older people, and that can be the most entertaing part of communication. No offense intended.

I have a few stories of multiple large browns myself, but perhaps another time.


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

the only reson why i talk that why is that it was quicker to type.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 3, 2010)

Craigis11 said:


> the only reson why i talk that why is that it was quicker to type.


 Pity it made no sense.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 3, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Craig,
> 
> Fantastic story  That sounds like one mega Eastern Brown! You should let Queensland Museum know about the King Brown Snake, as that's a range extension of around 200km as the crow flies.
> 
> Cheers


 
Oh you dream killer!!!! . haha


----------



## Travisty (Jun 3, 2010)

Craigis11 said:


> Screw u all!!!!


 
That's mature


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 3, 2010)

Bearded_Lady said:


> you dont want him to get the impression that this is a hobby full of a**holes



You mean it isn't???


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2010)

Come on guys, he's only a kid. Not everybody needs a lynching...


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 3, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Come on guys, he's only a kid. Not everybody needs a lynching...



Seems to be common practice as of late.

I thought it was a good story! It was full of drama and it had a beginning, middle and an end....what more could you want? Good on ya Craigis11!


----------



## dpeica (Jun 3, 2010)

You're wrong. If the misinformation isnt stopped while it's young it will never stop.


Jonno from ERD said:


> Come on guys, he's only a kid. Not everybody needs a lynching...


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

i am not really kid mate
19 mate!


----------



## Sterlo (Jun 3, 2010)

aahahahaha you're getting teased heaps


----------



## vliezy (Jun 3, 2010)

Craigis11 said:


> i am not really kid mate
> 19 mate!



hahahaha, i beleive ya champ


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 3, 2010)

wat a waste of time this was ayye


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 4, 2010)

dude you just got poached ay
dont worry ay


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 4, 2010)

This is the second time in a few days that a new member has copped it for no reason. If you haven't got any thing nice to say then Zip it, some of you are starting to come across as rather pathetic


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 4, 2010)

haha hard forum to tell a storey on ......But great storey,i love every encounter i have with brownsnakes. lots of people get the names kingbrown mixed up with the eastern brown,sounds like you saw a good size brown if the snake catcher said so,who was the snakecatcher by the way??


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 4, 2010)

Ur the idiot you bites. You can see from his post it's a kid, very big and very mature of you. 



itbites said:


> wow what an idiot you are


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 4, 2010)

wow, this is all so unnecessary,the horrible weather must be making people grumpy, lol,..!!
good story, i enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Peterwookie (Jun 4, 2010)

dpeica said:


> You're wrong. If the bullshit isnt stopped while it's young it will never stop.



HaHa We Have the Winning Quote of the Day


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry Craig, I assumed by your username (Craig is 11) that you were only a kid.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought great story too. Ignore the rude people. The majority of people here are usually nice and understanding and like a good encounter story!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome story! It doesn't matter whether anyone thinks it's true, the important this is, it's a GREAT STORY!!  Ignore the judgement, it happens a lot


----------



## Jimi (Jun 4, 2010)

Some of you should start a group, call it APS lynch mob.


----------



## Craigis11 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the people that enjoy it.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jimi said:


> Some of you should start a group, call it APS lynch mob.


 
bahahaha!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 4, 2010)

Apart from the size estimations and the species id, the story is quite believable.
Its not uncommon to find more than one animal in birdnetting.
Was the netting laid down as a trap Craig?
I have found many snakes, both dead and alive in birdnetting.
Good on you for getting a snake-catcher in rather than going the chop.


> BUT the snake found a hole at the top and climbed out of it and shoot out of the bag and was 30 cm awway from my legs could have easly gotten bitten. I shat my pants hardcore dont think many people get that close without getting bitten.


An experienced catcher would have ensured you were not that close, must have been one the increasing number of recently "trained" snake-catchers,,,
Sheeeit


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 4, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovemydragons said:


> The majority of people here are usually nice and understanding



Since when?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 4, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> An experienced catcher would have ensured you were not that close, must have been one the increasing number of recently "trained" snake-catchers,,,



Not on our watch it wouldn't be! One of the most important aspects of conducting a callout is making the situation as safe as possible for all involved. We actually include a checklist in our course manual that includes removing all children, animals and bystanders from the area, with special consideration going to over-confident blokes wanting to lend a hand. 

The fact that the catcher used the old poly pipe with some rope through it technique, suggests he is a totally inexperienced catcher who needs to learn some modern techniques


----------



## smeejason (Jun 4, 2010)

Good story buddy most stories are not very good if not slightly embellished lol not saying it was.
Do not worry about the knockers i like to call it small knowledge/person syndrome. It involves attacking someone that you perceive to have less knowledge than you to make yourself look a lot smarter than you actually are. seems to happen a lot on here. You can see the good snake people in the replies that gave info ,the rest well....... they will be out proving there knowledge on another thread that a new person has started..


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 4, 2010)

smeejason said:


> Do not worry about the knockers i like to call it small knowledge/person syndrome. It involves attacking someone that you perceive to have less knowledge than you to make yourself look a lot smarter than you actually are. seems to happen a lot on here. You can see the good snake people in the replies that gave info ,the rest well....... they will be out proving there knowledge on another thread that a new person has started..


Completely agree, people on this forum really need to have a good look at themselves, they pick on people just to make themselves feel good. It happens allot on here and it really annoys me. If there is one thing wrong with your story people on here feel the need to put you down and as soon as one person does everybody else follows.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree, don't knock, all you knockers are wrong, I have seen a couple 8 foot king browns around Brissie, last one I saw was nearly 9 foot, found while out licking toads. I kinda hugged it and passed out, turned out it was just a dead branch when I woke up in the morning.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 4, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> I agree, don't knock, all you knockers are wrong, I have seen a couple 8 foot king browns around Brissie, last one I saw was nearly 9 foot, found while out licking toads. I kinda hugged it and passed out, turned out it was just a dead branch when I woke up in the morning.


You are one of the people that need to grow up!!!


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 4, 2010)

Acrochordus said:


> You are one of the people that need to grow up!!!



Sorry sir. Just thought I would contribute my own bullshit to the thread, I thought that was what this threads for, everyone else seems to be doing it...


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 4, 2010)

This thread has been hilarious! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 4, 2010)

oh my god... so much for a supportive forum... to those out there who are online-hero's who probably wouldn't feel game enough to say a word in real life, but have everything nasty to say on here - you're ****ers. no doubt about it.

craig, your story was awesome. don't listen to these online-herper toads who feel the need to bring you down to their level. unfortunately, the world is full of ****holes who think they know everything about everything. unfortunately, a lot of them are in this forum. sift through the negative comments for the positive ones. they're the people worth listening to.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 4, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Sorry sir. Just thought I would contribute my own bullshit to the thread, I thought that was what this threads for, everyone else seems to be doing it...


The last line that you just said "everyone else seems to be doing it", just backs up what i had stated on my first post on this thread that everyone on this forum follows each other. Don't say sorry, do sorry.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 4, 2010)

........8)


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 4, 2010)

I liked the one before that frightening kid :lol:


----------



## itbites (Jun 4, 2010)

Piss off waruikazi he's 19 not 10 & in saying that you are just as childish IMO!

As for being supportive...WOW!!! what an excellent well written piece of shi....I mean literature


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 4, 2010)

Acrochordus said:


> You are one of the people that need to grow up!!!





H.bitorquatus said:


> Sorry sir. Just thought I would contribute my own bullshit to the thread, I thought that was what this threads for, everyone else seems to be doing it...



Kiss and make up file snake and pale head....play happy families!


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 4, 2010)

ohhhh itbites Vs warawhateverhisusernameisspelt

Anyway come on guys, anyone that takes forums seriously enough to get offended or worked up really needs to get a life! I used to be a little like that when I was younger so I guess I can understand a little :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 4, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> I liked the one before that frightening kid :lol:


 
Yes but it mentioned "a pooh word" and don't want my untarnished reputation around here blemished......errr.....further  Plus, I didn't want to offend or corrupt any 19yr olds


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't wait for the weather to warm back up and give some herpers something to do


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 4, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Can't wait for the weather to warm back up and give some herpers something to do



:lol:


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 4, 2010)

it makes sense.... except all that stuff that you said... haha sorry i had to say it. good effort anyway!


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ha ha ha,,****ting back and loving this,the knockers getting knocked by non knockers,wait on how does that work??


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 4, 2010)

haha. you get shot down alot on this site. only post if you know exactly what your saying is true. it could be true but the way the story was set out sounds like a toddler explaining how the dog opened the fridge and ate all the cake
"and then he, and then he" haha


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 4, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> haha. you get shot down alot on this site. only post if you know exactly what your saying is true. it could be true but the way the story was set out sounds like a toddler explaining how the dog opened the fridge and ate all the cake
> "and then he, and then he" haha



Doesn't matter if what you say is 110% true....someone on this site will still always tell you that you are wrong!


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 4, 2010)

ah touche' but dont you love it?:lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 4, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> ah touche' but dont you love it?:lol:



Quite the opposite actually! Haha


----------



## markars (Jun 4, 2010)

> Doesn't matter if what you say is 110% true....someone on this site will still always tell you that you are wrong!


 
And that person is usually some peanut with 650 posts in three months in the chit chat section and made 10 polls and 15 "show us your ...." posts and who has been keeping a spotted for eleven minutes and learnt every thing from a forum.


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL APS where you can be king of your own lunch box


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 4, 2010)

townsvillepython said:


> LOL APS where you can be king of your own lunch box


Hahahahaha


----------



## rayloz (Jun 5, 2010)

rayloz <------> ( kicking back with drink enjoying the post )


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 5, 2010)

> Not on our watch it wouldn't be! One of the most important aspects of conducting a callout is making the situation as safe as possible for all involved.


 
From what I hear Jonno, your methods of training are excellent, with emphasis on snake and client safety, and the people who have done your course are very capable.

I was bemoaning the fact that there are a lot more people licenced now,and some of them do not have the snakes or the clients best interests at heart.

They wake up one day and say

"im going to make some money by catching snakes"
they do a course
and their attitude is 
"who cares if I give the wrong information to a client,and so what if the snake im s'posed to be saving dosn't make it."

It bugs me when I go to callouts and hear the horror stories related to me about 'the last guy who came out to catch a snake.'

Just recently a woman told me about how her and her kids watched a snake-catcher accidently kill a snake when it doubled back on the tongs and broke its own back.
She told me they saw blood coming from both ends of the snake.
The attitude of the catcher was 
"well i got the snake for you, pay me now"

Another client told me they had come very close to a snake when the snake-catcher tried to bag it and very nearly got both of them bitten.
He said he was holding the bag for the snake-catcher because he was asked to.


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 6, 2010)

my mum once called one when i was young for an eastern brown and he made her pick it up with kitchen tongs and put it in the bag. ha


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 6, 2010)

oh those bloody tongs,anyone that uses them should never handle snakes there totally unnecessary.
now we are deviating this thread in true APS fashion away from the brownsnake story LOL
but i have to agree there are some crap snake handlers


----------



## garthy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Just recently a woman told me about how her and her kids watched a snake-catcher accidently kill a snake when it doubled back on the tongs and broke its own back.
She told me they saw blood coming from both ends of the snake.
The attitude of the catcher was 
"well i got the snake for you, pay me now"*

Pics or it didn't happen haha


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha @ Garthy 
is there an emoticon for "****er"
or '**** you'


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 24, 2011)

Leave him alone hell


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 24, 2011)

This was worth the read. Poor little fella! I hope started paying attention in English class after this. It saddens m to see the written form of communication and story telling massacred by kids who take the lazy way out and type how a word sounds or abbreviate every second word until the whole lot becomes so hard to read it feels like it could give me cancer :/ lol


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 24, 2011)

A 2010 thread?, my god it just keeps getting worse.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 24, 2011)

FlippinBirdies said:


> This was worth the read. Poor little fella! I hope started paying attention in English class after this. It saddens m to see the written form of communication and story telling massacred by kids who take the lazy way out and type how a word sounds or abbreviate every second word until the whole lot becomes so hard to read it feels like it could give me cancer :/ lol



The reading and writing skills that, to you, seem to be innate, effortless and second nature are not necessarily that way to everyone. 

Reading and writing are learnt skills that not everyone learns to the same level or at the same rate. Spelling phonetically is better than not spelling at all.


----------



## veenarm (Aug 24, 2011)

Whilst they may not be that way to everyone, the nature of the internet 'speak' and 'texting' has seriously degraded the way people communicate with each other.

There is a member on here who generally is very nice but everynow and then he comments on it and yet he still hasn't learnt the correct word for story. Multiple times I've seen him use the word storey.

I'm more than happy to give people a fair go on spelling, grammar as I know my grammar isn't the best and I rush what I do, It's only recently I've had to focus more on it with higher duties etc at work. But spelling the same word wrong over and over just means you obviously don't know how to spell that word or understand the two completely different meanings behind it.

If he is 19 and talks/types like that with his mates and the peers of people that grew up around him which I assume he most certainly does on his facebook/textings etc that's fine. But when you come onto a educational (somewhat) forum and ask questions from professional keepers who've done this 20 + years and didn't grow up with the technologies today which has effectively made people lazy, how can you expect them to understand what he is trying to say? At least show some common manners when asking questions.

Having said that, I'm a bit of the in between era so to extents I do both styles of writing but you need to choose your audience.

Waruikazi I think its more laziness she is trying to talk about, I am sure that a 19 from today's education can spell every word correctly in the sentences he has wrote it's just that time is a factor now days so type faster! and e styles!


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 25, 2011)

FlippinBirdies said:


> This was worth the read. Poor little fella! I hope started paying attention in English class after this. It saddens m to see the written form of communication and story telling massacred by kids who take the lazy way out and type how a word sounds or abbreviate every second word until the whole lot becomes so hard to read it feels like it could give me cancer :/ lol


"I hope started"
"It saddens m to see"
And no commas.
I think i got cancer, too


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 25, 2011)

Just leave this thread to rot in the depths of APS, please.
At least this ones only a year old, so many times Ive seen threads from 2008 replied to?


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Just leave this thread to rot in the depths of APS, please.
> At least this ones only a year old, so many times Ive seen threads from 2008 replied to?



Agreed! Someone posted on it yesterday so it came up to front of the pile and I had a gander. Was entertaining read but yeah the dates are slightly archaic lol


----------



## Specks (Aug 25, 2011)

and again, someone with 3 posts starts up a year old thread, do you think it had stopped cause NOONE cared anymore


----------

